# Abu Dhabi, where to go to ?



## FaresG

hi everyone

i am an events manager who just relocated to Abu Dhabi after living in dubai for 3 years, dubai was way easier to find whatever you want yet in here i have no idea where to go for drinks or good places overall that i have to check.

thanks in advance


----------

